# Where to buy a guitar humidifier??



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I read about the types specifically made for acoustic guitars? I am in the Toronto area.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Any guitar shop will have them, Long and mc quade is fine. I like the little oasis ones.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

check out this short video

A Word About Guitar Humidifiers - YouTube


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I use the Planet Waves model - it's pretty cheap and you can pick one up and Long and Mcquade. I end up re-wetting the sponge maybe once a week when it's dry


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a couple of the Planet Waves humidifiers and a couple of the Oasis ones. I have one Blue Oasis and one Brown one, the Brown model is supposed to release moisture into the guitar quicker than the Blue one does. If you put your humidifier in while the guitars in it's case than the Planet Waves model will be more than adequate. But if you like to have your guitar on a stand or a wall hanger the Oasis models are better because they won't fall out due to the way they mount between the strings. You should be able to find either model in any guitar store. If anything they'll help your acoustic last longer when used correctly.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I use a damp sponge inside a ziplock baggy with small holes punched into it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a Planet Waves recently and put it in the case with my 76' Yamaki after not using anything for it's entire life. I had two surface cracks open wide when I checked it a week later so I might urge some caution.


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I picked up a PW at my local guitar shop. So far so good. I also bought a digital humidity sensor on ebay and keep it in the room. Trying to regulate the room to 50%.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

There's a good article in the latest issue of Premier Guitar about guitars and damage from humidity.

I don't have it handy but it's free online at Premier Guitar: Gear news, reviews, videos and more.


----------

